# .Vintage Bicycles and Collectables Swap 6/23/18 in San Jose, CA.



## Frosty (Apr 19, 2018)

Canceled
Sorry fellas if you planed on coming tomorrow. i had to postponed it till the 23rd. but only gotten a few messages from a few guys that are interested in participating, doesn't seem to be of interest to anyone.


----------



## kreika (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey us 831 are down too.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 19, 2018)

I was sad that Trail head closed for good.....but this is the best news ever for the classic bikers and lovers of vintage related goodies!!
Frosty is the man!!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 20, 2018)

Frosty said:


> Putting together a vintage bike and collectables swap meet for the 408 this summer. Spaces available second Saturdays in June, July, August, and September. In Coyote, California. Only 15 minutes south of Down town San Jose. 35 minutes to Santa Cruz, an hour south of San Francisco. Ideal location Just off 101 and Baily exit. Vender spots Available for Vintage Bikes, Antiques, and Vintage Collectables. Venders of Vintage items only invited to sell. Taking reservations for June now. Limited to 15 venders maximum with 4 spots already reserved.View attachment 791672





count me. in great location


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 20, 2018)

Frosty said:


> Putting together a vintage bike and collectables swap meet for the 408 this summer. Spaces available second Saturdays in June, July, August, and September. In Coyote, California. Only 15 minutes south of Down town San Jose. 35 minutes to Santa Cruz, an hour south of San Francisco. Ideal location Just off 101 and Baily exit. Vender spots Available for Vintage Bikes, Antiques, and Vintage Collectables. Venders of Vintage items only invited to sell. Taking reservations for June now. Limited to 15 venders maximum with 4 spots already reserved.View attachment 791672




Is anyone organizing a vintage ride, after the ride?


----------



## Frosty (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey there Cabers . Already Already getting quite a bit of interest in this event. 
What I have planned so far is.

 A slow pedal race, grand prize will be a 1960s Schwinn Pixie. Head-to-head Head-race, 100 feet last guy to cross the finish line without putting his foot down wins.

Adult Tricycle race... But the tricycles are not adult size.  Winner takes home a vintage Tricycle.

And then I've had a few people ask me if there will be a vintage ride well I happen to be two blocks away from an amazing Trail.
Trying to find someone to help me with organizing the ride. I figure we could all head out about 2 when the swap has died down. Here is a time laps of the trail 2 blocks qway.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 20, 2018)

Frosty said:


> Hey there Cabers . Already Already getting quite a bit of interest in this event.
> What I have planned so far is.
> 
> A slow pedal race, grand prize will be a 1960s Schwinn Pixie. Head-to-head Head-race, 100 feet last guy to cross the finish line without putting his foot down wins.
> ...



i cant ride  that fast or for that long.
is there a bear stop?


----------



## Frosty (Apr 20, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> i cant ride  that fast or for that long.
> is there a bear stop?



Coyote bait and tackle right across the street stocks plenty of beer for all the local fishermen so I'm sure they'll be happy to oblige your beer needs.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 21, 2018)

My Cycle Truck has a cooler... we are good to go !


----------



## kreika (Apr 21, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> i cant ride  that fast or for that long.
> is there a bear stop?




Well if you see that bear I guarantee you’ll ride that fast and long!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 21, 2018)

cheers


kreika said:


> Well if you see that bear I guarantee you’ll ride that fast and long!




good point. i think i will play it safe and bring a cycle truck.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 26, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> cheers
> 
> 
> good point. i think i will play it safe and bring a cycle truck
> ...


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 27, 2018)

I like Cycle Trucks..


----------



## Frosty (May 24, 2018)

Hey Fellas.... Had to postponed this event a couple weeks to give me time to get a parking lot leveled for the non venders attending. Now i have room for 20 sellers, 40 Show Bikes and 50 Cars of parking in the lot next door.
So i am thinking June 23rd. Looking into what other nor-cal events are happening that weekend so as to not step on any toes of other events. I will be hosting these 1 Saturday a month if this first one goes well. So any events in norcal going on June 23rd?.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 31, 2018)

chris-the parking lot is done now-are we going to have the meet on the 9th or are you moving it to the 23rd? I think many of us are thinking it might be on schedule for the 9th-please clarify for us-we are up in the air and excited to have the meet and see your shop!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Jun 16, 2018)

any updates?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 19, 2018)

we still on for this Saturday?


----------



## kreika (Jun 19, 2018)

We should reach out to Chris and see if it’s still on.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I've had zero people contact me about reserving space to sell. So I would say it's a no go.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 20, 2018)

bummer chris..…..just maybe it was going to be a lot of guys from san jose-santa cruz-marin/santa rosa-sacrmento/central valley areas with money to spend! oh well try again next month.


----------



## kreika (Jun 20, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> bummer chris..…..just maybe it was going to be a lot of guys from san jose-santa cruz-marin/santa rosa-sacrmento/central valley areas with money to spend! oh well try again next month.




Heck I’m down for just the ride part if that’s all that happened!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 20, 2018)

A better time of year might help the interest level, but still too far to drive for me.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 20, 2018)

Well I'm still here pretty much every day if anybody wants to come by pick up some parts... do some trading.. buy a bike...
It's a swap meet every day...
And seriously if anybody wants to get involved and help me with this I am down even if it's just the ride like mentioned before. Although we are looking at about a hundred degrees this coming Saturday.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 20, 2018)

heck yeah! that's what we want to see-cool bikes-tons of parts-yeah!


----------

